# The Others (2001)



## tokyogirl (Aug 31, 2001)

*The Others*

This one was another GREAT movie!  please if anyone else has seen it, let me know.  I thought Nicole Kidman's performance in this movie was outstanding.  Often times when a movie has a twist ending like this one the actors, because they know the ending, sort of give it away, but not in this one.  Many people told me before I watched it that the last 20 minutes of the movie were the best and they were all right!   The last 20 min. of the movie give you so many twists and turns that you want to go see it again just to catch all the clues you know you missed.  This movie was awesome!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 17, 2001)

i saw that movie...It was So very good.The part where the old lady opened the closet,Everyone in the theater screamed.it was awesome....


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 17, 2001)

my favorite part was when she grabbed the papers and started screaming!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 17, 2001)

i loved that too,but my fav. part was when the girl was playing in her dress,but then the woman thought she was the old lady but the girl was like,why you're mad,I am your daughter


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 17, 2001)

did you jump when the piano room door slamed in her face?


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 17, 2001)

yes,I jumped skie high!!!!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 11, 2001)

*The others*

Who else has seen the Others, starring Nicole Kidman?



Sin


----------



## neXus_6 (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm really confused at the moment. this. is. not. scifi. is. it. not???


----------



## King Donut (Jun 26, 2002)

THIS AIN'T SCIFI AT ALL! yeah, sometimes people get SciFi mixed up with fantasy (e.g. the crow) but this??? why do we have a forum for this?!


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Jul 9, 2002)

umm King Donut, I miss the point 

I saw this one in the movies, it wasn't really scary, just a nice ghost film, and a very nice twist, based on some theories of the paranormal (those passed on not releasing they are dead)

A good film I thought


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

i thought the movie was excellent.  i scared me.  i love the directors use of silence and suspense.  you really got pulled into this mother's world.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 8, 2002)

Great movie! Seeing recently in a movie night we do.  It was cool.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

you kind of have to turn the volume like all the way up to be able to hear the quiet parts.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah, that's true. 

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

i watched the dvd stuff with the director the other day and he said he did that on purpose.  rather than have a lot of scary music, he wanted to see how scary he could make it with the use of silence.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, thumbs up to him, he definitely get what he wanted.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 27, 2003)

i think the kids were great in this movie.  i was really impressed with both of their acting skills.


----------



## Krystal (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah, both of them were good.  Love their scenes when they were talking about the other boy(the real one), that she could see him and her brother don't.  

Krystal


----------



## Annette (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought this was quite a good film. A bit like The Sixth Sense with the 'shocker' at the end.

Nicole Kidman was good in this and as you say the children acted well too. I would never have guessed that they were the ones who were dead (ghosts should I say). Creeps me out a bit still even tho I've since it once or twice.

annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah, i mean you kind of guessed about the three servants, but not about the family


----------



## Evolution (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah.  I love this film too.  Alakina Mann was fantastic, such a great performance from such a young girl.  She is going to be such a star when she grows up, perhaps the next Nicole Kidman.

It was a good story, but I did guess the ending.  It was like why do they never leave the house?  The post? and the servants were well weird.

It's a film that shows good acting can overcome special effects, and will forever be one of my favourite films.


----------



## Annette (Mar 18, 2004)

Nicole Kidman (the mother) left the house. I know the children didn't. I assumed that Nicole was a ghost too. Hmmmmm maybe I will have to watch it again.

annette


----------



## Evolution (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh yeah I know Nicole left the house in that aspect, but she never actually got to go anywhere.  The fog was so bad (sort of traping her), so she never made it.  It was like she wasn't allowed to know the truth?


----------



## Annette (Mar 19, 2004)

Was that the reason that her husband 'suddenly' appeared out the fog to stop her finding out the 'truth'?

annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah, ghosts are usually tied to a certain place that has meaning to them.  the house had an emotional energy connection to them, so that's why they stayed there.  her husband was able to come there because of his emotional connection to the family and the house.


----------



## Annette (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks for the explanation tokyogirl. i did wonder. i am trying to see if i can watch this again but keep missing it when its been shown on sky. oh well i'll get there one of the days LOL

annette


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2005)

I just saw this for the first time without seeing any spoilers...


> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *yeah, i mean you kind of guessed about the three servants, but not about the family *


Actually, I guessed the family were ghosts pretty early, but I thought that the servants were real. I thought the three graves were the family's until they got uncovered.

And the mother did not leave the grounds of the house since she couldn't. 

The father was dead too, but he was really dead, not a ghost, he said that just came back (to Limbo) to see them once more, then he freaked out when his daughter asked him if he had killed anyone (probably seen them too.)

I thought that it was cleverly done, but I didn't get frightened by it. For really scarey movies I would recommend: Psycho, The Spiral Staircase, and The Exorcist


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 13, 2005)

dissenting opinion -

Didn't like this movie at all. Figured the whole thing out WAY early. I like my suspense films to be suspenseful.

(probably didn't help that I don't like Nicole)

I don't remember many details - i only saw it like once - and couldn't get into it enough to pay attention.



btw - I didn't like Psycho either - boooring - then massive dump of exposition at the end.

The Exorcist - that was freaky -


----------



## immortalem (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought The Others was just okay.  
I do agree that the Exorcist is excellant.


----------

